# SKZMDC Entry Test: How Was It?



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

hey guys hw did the test go?
pls share ur experiences.
p.s. how much marks out of 100 i must get in order to secure our seat at skzmdc if my alevel equilance is 885/1100 n olevel equilance is 743/900 ?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm glad someone created this thread. Come on guys, share your experiences.  
For me, I don't know if its just me or what, but I found it really weird. I mean, the type of questions were kinda unexpected. Anyways, I did moderately good at it. What about you?
You have to score at least 78 out of 100 I guess to be safe.


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

i found it weird too.the bio part particularly.did u get to manage ur time well? i had sum difficlty with this.i spent too much time on calculations of chem n physcs.
well i just wish everythng goes okay.hw much do u expect to get?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Exactly, phy chem consumed so much time with the wicked calculations that I was short on time at the end. The only rational part was English. 
Hope so InshaAllah. I am expecting above 75. Lets c. Good luck. 
Lets share some questions as well?
Do u know the answer to that question where it was asked which of the following show budding as an asexual mode of reproduction? What was the answer to that?


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Exactly, phy chem consumed so much time with the wicked calculations that I was short on time at the end. The only rational part was English.
> Hope so InshaAllah. I am expecting above 75. Lets c. Good luck.
> Lets share some questions as well?
> Do u know the answer to that question where it was asked which of the following show budding as an asexual mode of reproduction? What was the answer to that?


 it was yeast and hydra both


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright, thanx. Aaaaand, the airplane is moving horizontally with the velocity of 200 km/h. I box or something is dropped from it which will take 5 second to hit the ground when the altitude of the plane is? It was something like that. Can u solve the numerical for me please?


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Alright, thanx. Aaaaand, the airplane is moving horizontally with the velocity of 200 km/h. I box or something is dropped from it which will take 5 second to hit the ground when the altitude of the plane is? It was something like that. Can u solve the numerical for me please?


I didnt solve that question. Infact i couldnt solve that one


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

lolx.. same here, but my instinct told me its 300m. and I selected that one. although I don't know if its right or wrong.  
u can share your questions as well.  
ammmm, the bromine question? something like element V is added to the solution of bromine in tetrachloromethane and the color discharges. So the element V can be? I don't know, it was something like that. Hope I have clarified enough? Do u know the answer to this one?


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

the answer to this was pentene. it was a test for unsaturation. i didnt sleep at all last night so the test was a blur. i made a lot of silly mistakes. i hope i will get enough marks to get in. the physics portion really made me cry cuz i was so tired that i didnt want to do so many calculations. i also marked 300m. i tossed and got this one so i marked it.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Lol. same here. Loads of silly mistakes. And my pantene one is wrong.  
Do you wanna share any question? Or shall I continue? lol.  
Ammmm.... The heater question? connected to 240 Volt and has power of 1000W, now keeping the resistance same, connected to 340V. Whats the change in power? Something like that.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

believe me my head spun like crazy on this one............ too many numbers. i tried to solve it but just couldnt so i marked some random option which i thought looked good (i dont remember which one was that). what did u do with it? i remember that bio question the one about cavity between ball and socket joint in pelvic girdle or something. what did u mark for that one?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

its ans was acetabulum.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

..what were the synonyms in english?
1. abbreviation
2.......??

and 
..he flew aeroplane ----- France?
a.on
b.uptil
c.over
d.above


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Lol. same here. Loads of silly mistakes. And my pantene one is wrong.
> Do you wanna share any question? Or shall I continue? lol.
> Ammmm.... The heater question? connected to 240 Volt and has power of 1000W, now keeping the resistance same, connected to 340V. Whats the change in power? Something like that.


awwww i dont remember this question..
dont know any thing about test dat how it happened...but i wanna cryyyyyy..!!!


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

2.charisma.

and i guess the answer is over for the third one

i lost my mind on the cavity question.i tried to recall the answer but couldnt so i marked glenoid cavity cuz it was the only option with "cavity" written with it. LOL


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Alright, thanx. Aaaaand, the airplane is moving horizontally with the velocity of 200 km/h. I box or something is dropped from it which will take 5 second to hit the ground when the altitude of the plane is? It was something like that. Can u solve the numerical for me please?


overall test was dificult as compared to uhs allha karey fmdc ka easy ho


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Alright, thanx. Aaaaand, the airplane is moving horizontally with the velocity of 200 km/h. I box or something is dropped from it which will take 5 second to hit the ground when the altitude of the plane is? It was something like that. Can u solve the numerical for me please?


a lot of question were 4m a-level


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

haha... there were a couple questions for me as well who were making me shoot myself right in the face, figuratively of course.  And then the invigilator in my room kept on telling the remaining time while I was doing Phy which got me even more nervous. 
Yes this ball n socket one. I have no idea from where it was taken but the answer yes was acetabulum, which I checked when I got back. 
I as well marked glenoid cavity for the exact same reason. It was the only one having "cavity" written with it. LOL.  
The synonym for Abbreviation was Short form and the synonym for Charisma was divine talent or gift. And he flew "over" France. 
and @Iqra, don't cry, don't worry it'll be alright. You will make it up to the merit list inshaAllah. Hope & pray for the best. :thumbsup:
Alright, next question. Ammmm.... the one with Power of the engine 6.4KW and bla bla force and I guess we had to find distance? I know I'm being vague, but do u remember some question like this one?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

inshALLAH fmdc test will b much easier.
SZ test was horrible


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

physicas portion allah toba............................


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

muhammad qasi said:


> a lot of question were 4m a-level


I know, right? This one was considerably difficult and complicated from all others. Especially since I didn't sleep the whole night and my eyes were literally hurting. And then they gave us too much numbers to play with duhh!!


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

no i dont remember dis question too


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

well now how to prepare for FMDC test????how many of u will give FMDC test?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

no probs. I hope I'm not annoying u guys with loads of question?
ammm... the one with ceasium chloride & the one with H3PO4?


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> haha... there were a couple questions for me as well who were making me shoot myself right in the face, figuratively of course.  And then the invigilator in my room kept on telling the remaining time while I was doing Phy which got me even more nervous.
> Yes this ball n socket one. I have no idea from where it was taken but the answer yes was acetabulum, which I checked when I got back.
> I as well marked glenoid cavity for the exact same reason. It was the only one having "cavity" written with it. LOL.
> The synonym for Abbreviation was Short form and the synonym for Charisma was divine talent or gift. And he flew "over" France.
> ...


i think they asked about velocity and the answer was 15m/s if i remember right. i solved it from the formula P=Fv. i got this formula from a previous question and applied it on this. i just hope its correct.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

IQRA said:


> well now how to prepare for FMDC test????how many of u will give FMDC test?


I'm appearing in FMDC as well inshaAllah. My friend appeared in it last year and he was telling me that their test was quite simple. So I'm hoping we make it lucky this time as well inshaAllah.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> no probs. I hope I'm not annoying u guys with loads of question?
> ammm... the one with ceasium chloride & the one with H3PO4?


i chose the option of electrolysis of molten caesium chloride and do u remember the statement of H3PO4 question. i dont remember what it was about? I think I was suffering from brain load shedding:? then cuz i think i did this question after physics portion.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hajra said:


> i think the answer was 15m/s if i remember right. i solved it from the formula P=Fv. i got this formula from a previous question and applied it on this. i just hope its correct.


Lolx.. so we had to find velocity in it? & I wasted all the time in the world to find the distance. :?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

i did the same that electrolysis of molten cesium shloride.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

Inshallah.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hajra said:


> i chose the option of electrolysis of molten caesium chloride and do u remember the statement of H3PO4 question. i dont remember what it was about? I think I was suffering from brain load shedding:? then cuz i think i did this question after physics portion.


I selected electrolysis of aqueous ceasium chloride. which one is the right one?
ammm... I don't remember it clearly but the options were something like, the concentration of OH at 25 degree centigrade is 10 raise to power minus seven, h3po4 is a weak electrolyte and etc etc? Remember now?


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Lolx.. so we had to find velocity in it? & I wasted all the time in the world to find the distance. :?


dont worry i am not sure. i was half asleep during the test so there is a chance that u maybe right about calculating distance. i dont remember clearly.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> I selected electrolysis of aqueous ceasium chloride. which one is the right one?
> ammm... I don't remember it clearly but the options were something like, the concentration of OH at 25 degree centigrade is 10 raise to power minus seven, h3po4 is a weak electrolyte and etc etc? Remember now?


no i think i am right about the caesium chloride one cuz caesium is way above hydrogen in the series so it cant be produced from its aqueous form. anyway about H3PO4, i marked the first option which was about it having a large ionisation constant.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hajra said:


> dont worry i am not sure. i was half asleep during the test so there is a chance that u maybe right about calculating distance. i dont remember clearly.


I think you are right. Because with the given data, finding velocity makes sense. Finding distance is totally irrational. I don't know what was I thinking. :?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hajra said:


> no i think i am right about the caesium chloride one cuz caesium is way above hydrogen in the series so it cant be produced from its aqueous form. anyway about H3PO4, i marked the first option which was about it having a large ionisation constant.


I guess, You are making pretty much sense in this one as well. I guess you are right again. Congratz. 
ammm.... the DNA question is biology? the amount of DNA is X, what will be the amount in the prophase of the next mitosis. Something like that?

P.S= I selected h3po4 is a weak electrolyte. Since its a weak acid, it has got to be weak electrolyte. Though I'm not sure.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

i think its answer is 2x. what you did?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

which is not the facotr of transpiration?
condensation or capiliarity??


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

which is not the function of kidney?
a.maintain blood ph
b.maintain osmmotic pressure
c.removal of bile pigments
d.removal of salts


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

IQRA said:


> i think its answer is 2x. what you did?


I also did 2X. N I guess its right. 
Condensation is not the factor of transpiration. 
I wasn't sure about the function of kidney one, I chose maintain blood Ph. What did you do?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

in animal cell it was given which is responsible for transport of secretery enzymes out of the cell? it was golgi apparatus or vesicles appearing out from golgi bodies?


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> I guess, You are making pretty much sense in this one as well. I guess you are right again. Congratz.
> ammm.... the DNA question is biology? the amount of DNA is X, what will be the amount in the prophase of the next mitosis. Something like that?
> 
> P.S= I selected h3po4 is a weak electrolyte. Since its a weak acid, it has got to be weak electrolyte. Though I'm not sure.


and i think u are making sense in the H3PO4 one. congratz on getting it right. and i agree with iqra the amount of DNA was 2x.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

i did maintain blood osmotic pressure.i also think its 2x.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> I also did 2X. N I guess its right.
> Condensation is not the factor of transpiration.
> I wasn't sure about the function of kidney one, I chose maintain blood Ph. What did you do?


no i think about kidney u r wrong. i marked the elimination of bile pigments cuz it was in chapter12 of first year that faeces contains both bile pigment and salts.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

IQRA said:


> in animal cell it was given which is responsible for transport of secretery enzymes out of the cell? it was golgi apparatus or vesicles appearing out from golgi bodies?


It was golgi apparatus, what did you choose?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

ectoderm:endoderm...what was the answer of this question?????


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hajra said:


> and i think u are making sense in the H3PO4 one. congratz on getting it right. and i agree with iqra the amount of DNA was 2x.


Cool, guess we all got DNA one right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

what did u mark for the question about weismann. something about changes in gametoplasm is heritable and blah blah. it totally slipped out of my mind.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

i choose vesicles appearing out of golgi apparatus...


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> It was golgi apparatus, what did you choose?


me too......yay,


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

IQRA said:


> ectoderm:endoderm...what was the answer of this question?????


ummm...... i think i marked the option with skin and stomach. i have a bad feeling about this one. what did u about it?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

aww...another wrong.!!


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hajra said:


> no i think about kidney u r wrong. i marked the elimination of bile pigments cuz it was in chapter12 of first year that faeces contains both bile pigment and salts.


So all of us have selected a different answer for this one. 
I got it from the same chapter, the liver topic, it was written that bile pigments are prevented to leave digestive tract, they may accumulate in blood causing complications. So I thought since liver helps out kidney in detoxification and such, so kidney must have a role in elimination of bile pigments.


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

*SKMDC Test*

It is confirmed when limited seats are available then test will tough certainly..i think 5 to 6 thousand students attends test today all over the country for 85 seats...its tough so that elimination of students will easy and chance of students having same figure aggregate show in lesser number.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

i marked the same...and i think its right.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

IQRA said:


> ectoderm:endoderm...what was the answer of this question?????


I also chose the one with skin and stomach. What did u choose? Any idea which one is rite?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hajra said:


> what did u mark for the question about weismann. something about changes in gametoplasm is heritable and blah blah. it totally slipped out of my mind.


I chose the changes in cells are inheritable, or something like that, What did u choose?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Alright, thanx. Aaaaand, the airplane is moving horizontally with the velocity of 200 km/h. I box or something is dropped from it which will take 5 second to hit the ground when the altitude of the plane is? It was something like that. Can u solve the numerical for me please?


I'm quite sure that was 125m.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> So all of us have selected a different answer for this one.
> I got it from the same chapter, the liver topic, it was written that bile pigments are prevented to leave digestive tract, they may accumulate in blood causing complications. So I thought since liver helps out kidney in detoxification and such, so kidney must have a role in elimination of bile pigments.


i think its maintain of osmotic pressure...cuz osmotec pressure is maintained by albumin in blood...


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> I'm quite sure that was 125m.


how...????


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

You guys remember the one from lenses, something like a sharp image is produced from a lens on the screen, if we cover the right half of the lens, what will be the effect on the image?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

IQRA said:


> how...????


yes, can u please explain for us?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

IQRA said:


> i think its maintain of osmotic pressure...cuz osmotec pressure is maintained by albumin in blood...


I think it was removing bile pigments, cuz the kidney with the help of ADH absorbs and releases water, therefore it does maintain osmotic pressure. And I'm quite sure that bile pigments are removed in the liver, but I could be wrong.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

IQRA said:


> i think its maintain of osmotic pressure...cuz osmotec pressure is maintained by albumin in blood...


Frankly, I don't think no one of us is totally out of logic in this one. Everything makes a little sense. Totally confused.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

heartbreak said:


> I think it was removing bile pigments, cuz the kidney with the help of ADH absorbs and releases water, therefore it does maintain osmotic pressure. And I'm quite sure that bile pigments are removed in the liver, but I could be wrong.


well, liver doesn't remove anything by itself. It either has to take help from kidney or the digestive tract. Thats what I think. But again, I can be wrong as well.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

there was a question related to half life and its answer was 1/8. half life was 2 days.how much saample is left after 6 days?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

IQRA said:


> how...????


It took 5 seconds to reach the ground, it was mentioned that there is no air resistance. Therefore acceleration is around 10. So the simple way, since I forgot the formula is that in the first second it must have traveled 5m, then 15m, then 25m, then 35m, then 45m. Add them up and you get 125m.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> well, liver doesn't remove anything by itself. It either has to take help from kidney or the digestive tract. Thats what I think. But again, I can be wrong as well.


i think the same too.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> You guys remember the one from lenses, something like a sharp image is produced from a lens on the screen, if we cover the right half of the lens, what will be the effect on the image?


i choose that its brightness will be affected...em not sure.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Sadly, I have a very limited chance of admission in SZMC because I came from Canada, and they cut 21% in my equivalence so my Fsc equivalent is only 799. I probably need a 90 to get admission, and I doubt thats gonna happen. But I had a good test, and miracles do happen...occasionally.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

IQRA said:


> there was a question related to half life and its answer was 1/8. half life was 2 days.how much saample is left after 6 days?


yes the answer was 1\8. Its rite. :thumbsup:


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

IQRA said:


> i choose that its brightness will be affected...em not sure.


Yes, I chose the same as well. Hope its rite.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

IQRA said:


> i choose that its brightness will be affected...em not sure.


Yup, brightness is affected since rays hitting both halves of the lens eventually pass through the other half so as to be seen. I remember my teacher said that one clearly.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

heartbreak said:


> Sadly, I have a very limited chance of admission in SZMC because I came from Canada, and they cut 21% in my equivalence so my Fsc equivalent is only 799. I probably need a 90 to get admission, and I doubt thats gonna happen. But I had a good test, and miracles do happen...occasionally.


Yes definitely, hope for the best. :thumbsup:


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

heartbreak said:


> Yup, brightness is affected since rays hitting both halves of the lens eventually pass through the other half so as to be seen. I remember my teacher said that one clearly.


Yayyy... thats super awesome.. :thumbsup:


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

it object is at a distance of 30cm from convex lens then the size of the image to the size of the object will be..???i think object was atbthe focal length...
anyone remember this question?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

The blood enters from inferior vena cava to the atrium because of? Remember this one?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

yupieeee:thumbsup:


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

I im not wrong that glenoid cavity one option is right.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

IQRA said:


> it object is at a distance of 30cm from convex lens then the size of the image to the size of the object will be..???i think object was atbthe focal length...
> anyone remember this question?


the image size will be the same as that of the object size since its placed out of the focal length of the lens. What did u choose?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

IQRA said:


> it object is at a distance of 30cm from convex lens then the size of the image to the size of the object will be..???i think object was atbthe focal length...
> anyone remember this question?


Yeah I think that was the same size, because the focal length was 15cm. So the object was at 2f I guess.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Sadly, I have a very limited chance of admission in SZMC because I came from Canada, and they cut 21% in my equivalence so my Fsc equivalent is only 799. I probably need a 90 to get admission, and I doubt thats gonna happen. But I had a good test, and miracles do happen...occasionally.


inshALLAH u will...best of luck:thumbsup:


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

m273 said:


> I im not wrong that glenoid cavity one option is right.


how? Glenoid Cavity is a part of shoulder as far as I remember?


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> I chose the changes in cells are inheritable, or something like that, What did u choose?


ummm....... i dont remember clearly but i think i chose the gametoplasm one.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> The blood enters from inferior vena cava to the atrium because of? Remember this one?


Yup, totally screwed me. I wrote the valves of the veins, I know they help by not allowing blood to flow backwards. That does technically allow it to reach the heart. But it could be any option because I dont know about the others much, another option could be a more direct answer.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> the image size will be the same as that of the object size since its placed out of the focal length of the lens. What did u choose?


i choose the same that size of the image will be equal to size of the object.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hajra said:


> ummm....... i dont remember clearly but i think i chose the gametoplasm one.


and, do u know if its the rite one?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

heartbreak said:


> Yup, totally screwed me. I wrote the valves of the veins, I know they help by not allowing blood to flow backwards. That does technically allow it to reach the heart. But it could be any option because I dont know about the others much, another option could be a more direct answer.


I chose mass flow of blood. Does anybody know the exact answer?


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Yup, totally screwed me. I wrote the valves of the veins, I know they help by not allowing blood to flow backwards. That does technically allow it to reach the heart. But it could be any option because I dont know about the others much, another option could be a more direct answer.


i chose the one about pressure difference between inferior vena cava and the atria. :?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Yup, totally screwed me. I wrote the valves of the veins, I know they help by not allowing blood to flow backwards. That does technically allow it to reach the heart. But it could be any option because I dont know about the others much, another option could be a more direct answer.


i did the mass flow of blood...


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

IQRA said:


> i choose the same that size of the image will be equal to size of the object.


Congratz. U got it right.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> and, do u know if its the rite one?


no.....its just my answer i dont know if its correct or not.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

The inferior cava one was kind of really weird. All of the options were making sense, at least a little bit. Lets see what google has to say about it.


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

m273 said:


> I im not wrong that glenoid cavity one option is right.


its acetabulum.if i am not wrong its written in the book.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

IQRA said:


> its acetabulum.if i am not wrong its written in the book.


LOL then I guessed it right! I only chose it because the name sounded fancy. Good to know its the right answer.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I think Hajra got the inferior vena cava one right. It says its because of diffusion so technically diffusion should be because of pressure differences?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> I think Hajra got the inferior vena cava one right. It says its because of diffusion so technically diffusion should be because of pressure differences?


That was a bad question, a lot of factors play a role in getting the blood to the heart. That includes mass flow of blood and the presence of valves, and also diffusion. Sadly, theres only one right answer, so I guess diffusion is the most direct one.


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

yes its acetabulum. i marked it wrong


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

heartbreak said:


> LOL then I guessed it right! I only chose it because the name sounded fancy. Good to know its the right answer.


LOL.. I wish I had used that logic.  
amm, the one with marine zone or something? intertidal, littoral, pelagic or all of the above?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> LOL.. I wish I had used that logic.
> amm, the one with marine zone or something? intertidal, littoral, pelagic or all of the above?


I am not sure, but I said all of the above.

And I just confirmed that it is all of the above because all three zones are in the sea, therefore they should be marine zones.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

heartbreak said:


> That was a bad question, a lot of factors play a role in getting the blood to the heart. That includes mass flow of blood and the presence of valves, and also diffusion. Sadly, theres only one right answer, so I guess diffusion is the most direct one.


Yes, technically others play a role as well. But I think diffusion is the most close one.


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> LOL.. I wish I had used that logic.
> amm, the one with marine zone or something? intertidal, littoral, pelagic or all of the above?


that was littoral


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

heartbreak said:


> I am not sure, but I said all of the above.


I have a feeling that you are right. Though I'm wrong. :?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> LOL.. I wish I had used that logic.
> amm, the one with marine zone or something? intertidal, littoral, pelagic or all of the above?


Actually, I just checked and confirmed it. It is all of the above, because all three zones are water-based and more specifically part of the sea so therefore marine zones.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> I am not sure, but I said all of the above.


me too...... i am not sure if its correct though.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

m273 said:


> that was littoral


you sure? Actually as far as I remember, littoral zone is also known as intertidal zone. And its the near shore, so is pelagic zone. So technically, it should be all of the above, am I making sense? :red:


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

heartbreak said:


> Actually, I just checked and confirmed it. It is all of the above, because all three zones are water-based and more specifically part of the sea so therefore marine zones.


Yes you are right. :thumbsup:
there was this question like, theres a charge which experiences a force when it starts moving, what does it implies? the area has an electric field or a magnetic field or both of these? There was something like this?


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Yes you are right. :thumbsup:
> there was this question like, theres a charge which experiences a force when it starts moving, what does it implies? the area has an electric field or a magnetic field or both of these? There was something like this?


i marked both of these. wat about u?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hajra said:


> i marked both of these. wat about u?


me too, marked both of these... and I'm kind of sure that its the right one. So yupieee. :thumbsup:
what about the linear momentum one? the car is moving with constant angular velocity, which one remained constant? linear momentum or the kinetic energy? or neither?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

hey btw, does anybody have todays center for FMDC test as well? i-e if any of u from rwp\isb? Cause mine is in Islamabad, IMCG which is like more than 20 kilometers from my house and I'm suicidal rite now.


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> I selected electrolysis of aqueous ceasium chloride. which one is the right one?
> ammm... I don't remember it clearly but the options were something like, the concentration of OH at 25 degree centigrade is 10 raise to power minus seven, h3po4 is a weak electrolyte and etc etc? Remember now?


yup its right b/c cacl2 is covalent compound so has week electrolytic power


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

IQRA said:


> there was a question related to half life and its answer was 1/8. half life was 2 days.how much saample is left after 6 days?


its right


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Yes you are right. :thumbsup:
> there was this question like, theres a charge which experiences a force when it starts moving, what does it implies? the area has an electric field or a magnetic field or both of these? There was something like this?


Both.


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

*SKMDC 14 October 2012*

well i also taken the SZ medical college test today. I was really surprised to see the test. By the Grace Of ALLAH the over all it happened well ! I hope INSHALLAH I will get admissions in SKZMDC!


----------



## noori16 (Oct 14, 2012)

guys i have a friend who took this test last year. found it difficult and couldn't manage time. she had the 21st name in the first merit list 
-_- now i don't know how but keeping that in mind im not fretting


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

noori16 said:


> guys i have a friend who took this test last year. found it difficult and couldn't manage time. she had the 21st name in the first merit list
> -_- now i don't know how but keeping that in mind im not fretting


That is certainly a good news. Hope we can make it lucky as well inshaAllah.


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

When will list upload?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

After the 31st of October.


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

name in 1st list...? any one lucky person..


----------

